# Did you leave your husband because you couldn’t have a baby together? Fee paid



## India S (May 7, 2013)

I am looking to speak to women who left their husband because they weren’t able to have a baby together. Maybe it was because you both had different ideas of what you wanted from the relationship, perhaps your ex-husband didn’t want a child or wasn’t able to have one for some reason. Whatever it is we would like to speak to you about how important the possibility of being able to have a child is and the lengths we go to to ensure that is able to happen - including leaving a loved one. Obviously this is an incredibly sensitive subject and will be treated as such. £250 fee on publication, we will need pictures and can read back the copy to you to make sure you are happy with it. If this sounds like something you could help with, or know someone who might, please get in touch. 
Email your name, age, photograph attached and a brief description of your situation asap. [email protected]
Thank you!


----------

